# Arkansas Southern RR adds rolling stock to fleet



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

It's been a busy couple weeks for the Arkansas Southern RR crew, adding a number of new freight cars to the roster. 























































All were kits from the Bachmann Big Hauler series...they have all gotten a gloss paint and are awaiting lettering before covering with dullcote and weathering. 

mdt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! 

Isn't that annie loco sweet? I love mine!


----------



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06/23/2008 7:08 AM
Nice! 
Isn't that annie loco sweet? I love mine!




They are very nice loco's. I've got four on the roster. One is equipped for battery operations, although I've had a problem with it lately; not sure if it's the batteries are not charging properly, or if there is something amiss with the wiring...but the other three, the Connie, and the Indy Mogul are all seeing plenty of run time.


----------

